# any one own a autotrail soshoni??????



## 97215 (Jan 8, 2006)

i am thinking of buying one... but can not find anything out about one. please help


----------



## 97215 (Jan 8, 2006)

i meant to put shoshoni.... sorry


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Or Shoshone even lol! Maybe a word with the Auto trail owners club members can help with more info on this model?

Regards M&D


----------



## 97215 (Jan 8, 2006)

i have got it in the end.. and am very pleased with it... and it is a shoshoni :lol:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Well done, looks a decent piece of kit, hope you enjoy many happy and relaxing days in it. By the way, welcome to the site!
Malc


----------

